# Not Modern Arnis but So Proud!!!



## Guro Harold (Jul 30, 2004)

My 22 Month old just did a #2 and #1 in her potty at my house for the first time and I ain't talkin about the strikes!!!!

Signed,

Proud Da, Da (Harold)


----------



## bart (Jul 30, 2004)

Congrats! I think we're looking in the late 20's for mine.


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 31, 2004)

Palusut said:
			
		

> My 22 Month old just did a #2 and #1 in her potty at my house for the first time and I ain't talkin about the strikes!!!!
> 
> Signed,
> 
> Proud Da, Da (Harold)


Good Stuff!  My little girl's 17 months.  We haven't talked to her about it alot, yet.  Soon.

Way to go, Harold.  :mrtoilet: :cheers:


----------



## bart (Aug 18, 2004)

Palusut said:
			
		

> My 22 Month old just did a #2 and #1 in her potty at my house for the first time and I ain't talkin about the strikes!!!!
> 
> Signed,
> 
> Proud Da, Da (Harold)



Hey Man,

Mine joined the club last night at 26 months!!!  Diapers may become a rare object at my house!


----------



## Guro Harold (Aug 18, 2004)

bart said:
			
		

> Hey Man,
> 
> Mine joined the club last night at 26 months!!!  Diapers may become a rare object at my house!


Congratulations to you all, Bart!!!


----------



## Flatlander (Aug 18, 2004)

I'm envious of you guys.  I'm getting awfully sick of that stink....


----------



## Guro Harold (Aug 18, 2004)

flatlander said:
			
		

> I'm envious of you guys.  I'm getting awfully sick of that stink....


Thanks Flatlander, But its far from over yet, like Whoa!!!


----------



## JPR (Aug 19, 2004)

You guys make me laugh.  I remember having two in diapers!  What a relief (no pun intended) when that was over.


JPR


----------



## arnisandyz (Aug 19, 2004)

JPR said:
			
		

> You guys make me laugh.  I remember having two in diapers!  What a relief (no pun intended) when that was over.
> 
> 
> JPR



Congrats Palisut!  I have a 4 year old that thinks she's 16...it doesn't get any easier!


----------

